# Help with glass tops.



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Im trying to figure out the best glass tops for my two tanks. I have a 55gal with the centre brace and an 80gal w/o the centre brace. 

For the 80 gallon is it possible to have just glass or do I need to make some kind of centre support? 

Should I buy ready made tops or have them cut at a glass shop? If I have them cut is there somewhere to get the hinge and handle parts? What about the back part that you can cut out around the filters etc? 

Sorry for all the questions, but thanks for any help!!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would recommend to go to a glass shop and have them custom cut. It is usually cheaper and you can have it whatever way you want. I recently got a custom cut glass tops for my 75, check it out here 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-75-gallon-african-cichlid-mix-7199/
4 pieces of 5mm glasses in total. 2 wider pieces and 2 less wide pieces (at the front). For the filter area, you just need to cover the open space with some plastic/acrylic sheets.

For the 80 gallon without center brace, you can get an extra piece of glass as the center piece. You can either silicon it on to the tank or just hang it there. Maybe get a thicker piece, like 6mm.

Hope this helps.


----------

